# Elisa and Coggins?? are they the same??



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just woderig are coggins and Elisa test the same thing?? Need to know cuz i havea jane melby clinic the first week of April. My horse that i just bought had a elisa test last April 25th and it was negative? so do i have to get a coggins test to??


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Elisa test is the "quick" test, but is not accepted everywhere. I would suggest doing a coggins if they specifically state coggins, so that there are no hang ups.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A negative coggins is required once a year anyway if you plan to take your horse off property, so you may as well get it done.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> A negative coggins is required once a year anyway if you plan to take your horse off property, so you may as well get it done.


Not true. Many states do not require a current coggins to travel within the state. I am not required for travel or for owning purposes. Know your individual state laws.

Anytime I have had a coggins pulled in the US, it has been ELISA. If you import or export horses to Canada, you are required to do AGID. ELISA is a Coggins test.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

wausuaw said:


> Elisa test is the "quick" test, but is not accepted everywhere. I would suggest doing a coggins if they specifically state coggins, so that there are no hang ups.


Where are they not accepted? The clinic I have used for the last 15 years indicates ELISA on the test type. I've never been anywhere that indicated it had to read AGID.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Not true. Many states do not require a current coggins to travel within the state. I am not required for travel or for owning purposes. Know your individual state laws.


 
SpeedRacer is correct -

Animal Disease Traceability Home


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

That is for interstate travel not intrastate travel.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Just to clarify-- ELISA refers to the technique.  The two techniques for detecting
EIA are ELISA and AGID. ELISAs are not as sensitive (so a low low quantity might be overlooked) but they are both valid!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

SO they are the same thing one is just quicker then the other?? 
And thanks for all your responds!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hopie22 said:


> SO they are the same thing one is just quicker then the other??
> And thanks for all your responds!!


 No it depends on what type of machine is used at the lab. If a vet does it in house is usually the Elisa and if it is sent out to say a university it is the agid


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> No it depends on what type of machine is used at the lab. If a vet does it in house is usually the Elisa and if it is sent out to say a university it is the agid


Ok thank you everyone!!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We have exported several horses to Europe and the UK. The USDA Vet said they had to have an AGID test for export and that Cornell University was the only lab that still did them at that time. He said they get a pretty high number of false positives with that test.

Unless for export, every state accepts the quicker Elisa test. Some states require one within 6 months while most require one within 12 months. We just shipped two horses to California and the Vet told me they needed a 6 month test so we had to re-do them before he could write Interstate Health Papers.


----------

